# 2007 29krs



## courtsfamily (Jun 8, 2006)

hey everyone! Introducing ourselves on this site. We're a family of 5 - Roger, Shelly, Alex (11yr) , Karla (6yr) and Holly(3yr) and oh yeah, 2 boston terriers Gidget and Otis! We've been camping for many years - tents, pop ups and now a real tt. Got dirt bikes for the family for christmas 06 and sold the pop up last week and bought the new 07 28' kargoroo last thursday. We live in Texas just north of the Houston area and generally hang out at the state parks. We're always looking for new places to go and things to see and meeting new friends with toys like us. It's great reading everyones posts on their experiences. We're looking forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome, welcome, welcome action action

Great first post, all the info is there









Check out the rally section and maybe join us and others.

John


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and Congrads on the new Outback.

Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, courtsfamily!* action 
And congratulations on that new Outback! Whoo Hoo!









I would like to invite you to consider the BIG Western Region Outbackers.com Rally at Zion Nat'l Part in 2007. It's a bit of a drive, but is showing all the signs of being the biggest gathering of Outbacks (and Outbackers) in The History Of The World!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

action A BIG WELCOME FROM ME TOO 
Congratulations you new Outback








Happy Traveling

Willie


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome!! from Jim and Esther action action


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard. action Man, the '07s are really selling. That's a great TT - enjoy it.

Scott


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Welcome CourtsFamily action

Enjoy your new Outback







We love our 28KRS and know that you will too action

Dawn


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

& Enjoy your new TT, Toys & Friends









Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome courtsfamily to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 28KRS

Don action


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

action action Welcome!  action action


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Great...the 2007s are out. Now I have a 3-year old. Seems like yesterday...

Randy


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome Welcome Welcome!!!

Glad you found this site.

Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to love it and wonder why you spent so much time in a pop-up.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

action *welcome aboard* action

and *congrats on the new 29krs*

darrel


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi action Contratulations on your new Roo. I'm sure you are going to love it!


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome and Congrats on your new toys!! Especially the Outback.

Keep posting and have a great time camping in your new TT.

C-Mac


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

More Roo's! We are going to take over soon!









Of course I have have been on one trip in mine and it is already last years model.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Pretty soon all these Roo people will want the rally where they can use the off ride


----------



## Campfire Squad (Nov 15, 2004)

Welcome to the family!!

action

Dave, Amy and family


----------



## dliles6254 (Jun 6, 2006)

courtsfamily said:


> hey everyone! Introducing ourselves on this site. We're a family of 5 - Roger, Shelly, Alex (11yr) , Karla (6yr) and Holly(3yr) and oh yeah, 2 boston terriers Gidget and Otis! We've been camping for many years - tents, pop ups and now a real tt. Got dirt bikes for the family for christmas 06 and sold the pop up last week and bought the new 07 28' kargoroo last thursday. We live in Texas just north of the Houston area and generally hang out at the state parks. We're always looking for new places to go and things to see and meeting new friends with toys like us. It's great reading everyones posts on their experiences. We're looking forward to getting to know everyone.
> [snapback]119408[/snapback]​


Do you have any pictures yet?


----------



## Four4RVing (Aug 7, 2005)

I know everyone has already chimed in, but we also want to say 
WELCOME!!! 

We are relatively new to Outbackers too and we just LOVE this site for all the friendly members, wonderful information (especially on MODS), and comeraderie!!! We look forward to hearing from you often!

action action


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

WELCOME 
Hope the 'Roo treats you well!
Enjoy


----------

